# Gute Lektüre und Kurse/Seminare für einen Quereinsteiger



## Haemmiker (17 November 2018)

Guten Abend,

Ich möchte mich als erstes kurz Vorstellen:
Ich heisse Claude, bin 24, komme aus der Schweiz, bin gelernter Polymechaniker Fachrichtung Fertigung und arbeite seit einiger Zeit in der Montage bei einem Maschinenbauer. Seit Anfang des Jahres durfte ich die Elektrokonstruktion unserer Maschinen übernehmen. 

Also einfach: Ein Mechaniker zeichnet mittels WSCAD die Elektroschemas und ist für Elektrische Fragen immer mal wieder Ansprechsperson Nr. 1.

Die Firma hat uns mal eine Schulung bezüglich dem Thema Schaltschränke für den Nordamerikanischen Markt spendiert, das wars auch schon. (Auch ein sehr interessantes Thema aber extrem unfangreich)

Nun möchte ich mein Wissen aufstocken und suche gute Lektüre und Nachschlagewerke für den "Elektroplaner" im Maschinenbau.
Es fehlt mir als Mechaniker halt einiges an Wissen und im Betrieb fehlt halt jemand mit grossem Grundwissen, den man bei Fragen fragen könnte.

Zum Beispiel: Wie lege ich die grösse eines Hauptschalters fest. (Da Gibts ja Gleichzeitigkeitsfaktoren etc. die da reinspielen).

Oder: Wann wird ein FI benötigt.

Oder: EMV, was muss beachtet werden?

Oder: Leiterquerschnittsberechnung und wann, wie wo brauche ich eine Schutzeinrichtung?

Und halt solche Dinge.

Das Problem ist, wir haben einzig eine Ausgabe des NIN 2015 im Haus, mit dem komm ich halt nicht allzuweit.
Sonstige Normenwerke sind nicht vorhanden.

Habt ihr da Empfehlungen für gute Lektüre? Der VDE Verlag hat da ja einiges zu bieten. Am besten halt so was für Praktiker, keine reine Normenwerke.
(Will die Lektüre aus der eigenen Tasche bezahlen, die Normen soll sich mal schön die Firma zulegen).

Auch an Kursen und Seminaren bin ich interessiert sowie Software die einiges erleichtert.

Möchte mich auch immer mehr in Richtung Automatik/Automation weiterbilden.

Besten Dank im Vorraus!

Gruss
Claude


----------



## Haemmiker (18 November 2018)

Ich hab mir mal einiges an Lektüre rausgesucht, alles vom VDE-Verlag.

Was meint ihr?

Bin aktuell nur Unschlüssig ob ich die Bücher als E-Book/PDF kaufen soll oder im Einband.


----------



## Ph3niX (18 November 2018)

Elektrotechniker ist nicht grundlos ein Ausbildungsberuf (zumindest in Deutschland), meiner Meinung nach ist es nicht so einfach/sinnvoll sich da mal eben was zu durchzulesen, weil es gerade bei Querschnitt/Absicherung/RCD auch um das große Thema Sicherheit geht.


----------



## Haemmiker (18 November 2018)

Ich weiss 

Will mich in 1-2 Jahren auch der Weiterbildung zum "Automatikfachmann" widmen, bis dahin halt mit Bücher, Kursen, Schulungen, Seminaren, Messen, etc. durchschlagen.
Ich habe das meiste Wissen das ich bis anhin angeeignet habe, auch durch lesen angeeignet. Wie gesagt, ich hab in der Firma keine wirkliche Ansprechsperson.


----------



## dingo (18 November 2018)

Durch Fachkräftemangel werden manche Firmenverantwortliche sehr kreativ, bzw. Leichtsinnig.

Die größte Gefahr ist immer noch die Selbstüberschätzung.

Solange nichts passiert, juckt es keinen- wenn dann suchen die ein dummes Opfer.


----------



## Haemmiker (18 November 2018)

Naja, kurz bevor ich die Elektrokonstruktion übernommen habe ist bei einem Zulieferer der Schaltschrank abgebrannt, als er ihn bei uns an die Maschine gehängt hat. Unser Schaltschrankmonteur hat L und N vertauscht.
Keine Ahnung wem seine Schuld das nun Schlussendlich war, da hatten die Anwälte mal wieder was zu tun.

Ich muss vieleicht etwas ausholen wie ich zu dem Job gekommen bin:
War ja vorher schon 1 Jahr als Monteur angestellt und habe mechanische sowie elektronische Monteurarbeiten erledigt, dabei hab ich festgestellt das mir da die elektronische Seite mehr Spass macht.

Damals stand ich auch schon mitten in meiner Weiterbildung zum Techniker Maschinenbau, den ich mittlerweile abgebrochen habe.
Durch diese Weiterbildung hatte ich natürlich gewisse vorgaben, z.B. ich muss ja auch mal Konstruieren können. Auch wollte ich einen etwas "ruhigeren" Job, denn die Weiterbildung hat doch etwas unter dem Stress der Arbeit gelitten.
Angeboten wurde mir dann eben die Stelle. Ich dachte auch: "Cool, der der die aktuell macht schiebt ne mega ruhige Kugel." Der war nur 60% Angestellt, gelernter Elektroniker, danach an einer FH studiert.
Ab 1. April hab ich die Stelle dann übernommen. Firma hat mir dann einen WSCAD Kurs bezahlt, später dann eben die UL-Schulung (Wir haben vorher Maschinen nach Amerika geliefert, da hat keine Sau auf UL geschaut, bis wir dann mal Probleme bekommen haben).
Durch die WSCAD Schulung bin ich dann auch auf den Strukturierten Elektroplan gestossen, mittlerweile bin ich dabei unsere Schemas umzuzeichnen, auch in der Hinsicht das ganze irgendwann Automatisieren zu können.

Mittlerweile evaluiere ich auch neue Elektrokomponenten sowie neue Reihenklemmen, weil wir die Kosten reduzieren müssen.

Durch das und eben weil ich halt extrem neugierig bin, stosse ich bei uns immer wieder auf nicht so ganz Norm-gemässe Sachen aber da die Normen ja nur gegen Geld einsehbar sind, sehe ich natürlich nicht die Hintergründe wieso man das so macht bzw. wie es die Norm denn vorsieht.

z.B.: Gesamtleistung berechnen: Mir wurde eine Exceltabelle vorgelegt, in der einfach die Nennströme jeden einzelnen Motors und Verbraucher addiert werden. Das Ergebnis wurde gerundet und der nächste Hauptschalter ausgwählt.
Heute hab ich gelesen da die kW Angabe auf den Typenschildern nur die Abgegebene Leistung auf der Welle ist, die Zugeführte muss man berechnen.
Daraus kann man dann mit bzw. durch Wurzel3 x Spannung x cos phi den wirklichen Strom berechnen.
Bei den FU muss man die Verlustleistung kennen, dadurch kann man die effektive Stromaufnahme berechnen.


Kreativ wird bei uns die Leitung nur wenns um Kosten geht, FI von Alibaba für 10$ das Stück um ne Schaltschranksteckdose abzusichern oder bei jedem Lieferant nur das günstigste einzukaufen, egal ob man danach 10 verschiedene Hersteller im Schaltschrank hat und bei 5 Lieferanten einkaufen muss.
Da wehre ich mich dann schon dagegen, respektive beim FI will ich die entsprechenden Zertifikate sehen, dass das Ding auch nach europäischen Richtlinen geprüft und abgenommen wurde.


----------



## Haemmiker (24 November 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich möchte nochmal nachfragen bezüglich Lektüre-Empfehlungen.

Normen-Auszüge zahlt die Firma vorerst nicht weil: "Investitions-Stopp", "Maschinen wurden ja mal abgenommen" und "Hat noch nie einer reklamiert". (Gibt nicht mal einen NIN).

Aktuell hab ich mir das Buch "Elektrische Ausrüstung von Maschinen und Maschinenanlagen" gekauft und hatte da mal bisschen meine Nase drinn, ist schon interessant und das ein oder andere hab ich auch schon gsehen was man bei unseren Maschinen verbessern könnte.
Muss nur mal schauen wie ich das der Geschäftsleitung nahe bringen kann.

Danke und Gruss
Claude


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 November 2018)

Nix für Ungut, aber du schreibst im #1:


> Zum Beispiel: Wie lege ich die grÃ¶sse eines Hauptschalters fest. (Da  Gibts ja Gleichzeitigkeitsfaktoren etc. die da reinspielen).
> Oder: Wann wird ein FI benÃ¶tigt.
> Oder: EMV, was muss beachtet werden?
> Oder: Leiterquerschnittsberechnung und wann, wie wo brauche ich eine Schutzeinrichtung?



Im #3 schreibst du:


> kurz bevor ich die Elektrokonstruktion übernommen habe


Du hast die Elektrokonstruktion übernommen und kannst solche Fragen selber nicht beantworten?


Die Krönung des Ganzen:


> ist bei einem Zulieferer der Schaltschrank abgebrannt





> Kreativ wird bei uns die Leitung nur wenns um Kosten geht, FI von Alibaba für 10$ das Stück um ne Schaltschranksteckdose



Ich hoffe ich komme nie in Kontakt mit einem Produkt aus eurem Hause.


----------



## Haemmiker (24 November 2018)

@DeltaMikeAir: Du hast sicher irgendwo etwas oder hattest schon über viele Wege Kontakt mit irgendeinem Teil das durch unsere Maschinen ist. Wird so langsam schwierig nicht mehr mit Produkten in Kontakt zu kommen, dass nicht durch eine unseren Maschinen ging.

Unsere Firma ist aber effektiv etwas, nennen wir es "Kompliziert" und "Kurzsichtig".

Das hilft mir aber trotzdem nicht auf meine Frage, ob es empfehlbare Lektüre gibt.


----------



## atrius (24 November 2018)

Deine Frage mit den diversen Erleuterungen sind eigentlich eine Ohrfeige an die meisten seriösen Elektrokonstrukteure hier. Es ist ja nicht in erster Linie deine Schuld, aber deine Firma handelt so ziemlich Grobfahrlässig. Wie läuft das bei euch denn so in der Konstruktionsabteilung? Weil es billiger ist, einfach einen Mitarbeiter aus einem anderen Berufszweig anstellen, ihn in einen CAD-Zeichnungskurs zu schicken und nun wird erwartet, dass er Maschinen CE-Konform konstruieren kann? Er kann jetzt die Software bedienen, aber doch nicht konstruieren! Du hast einen WSCAD-Kurs besucht, hast du wirklich das Gefühl jetzt eine Anlage planen zu können? Du wirst eine Ausbildung zum Automatikfachmann machen, das ist zwar eine gute Weiterbildung, wird dir aber die obengenannten Fragen nicht beantworten. Du wirst auch nach dieser Ausbildung nicht Elektroplaner/Konstrukteur sein. Da braucht es nun mal ein klein wenig mehr. Übrigens die NIN ist die Schweizerische Niederspannungs-Installationsnorm, hat somit im Maschinenbau, wo CE-Normen zu beachten sind, keine Bedeutung. Du hast ja oben die meisten Normen bereits herausgesucht. Kauf diese mal und lies diese durch. Ich möchte jetzt auch nicht wissen, wie bei euch die Risikoanalyse gemacht wurde, vermutlich weiss auch niemand, was das überhaupt ist. Ich weiss jetzt nicht, was für Maschinen ihr herstellt, vermute aber das dies eher kleinere Geräte sind. Bei etwas grösseren Anlagen, wo oft ein Lastenheft/URS vorliegt, wärt ihr mit eurer Einstellung zum Vorneherein weg vom Fenster.


----------



## Haemmiker (24 November 2018)

@atrius:
Das ist doch mal ne Antwort, danke dafür!

Unsere Maschinen sind nicht gerade klein (ok, wir haben auch kleine im Sortiment) aber für die Industrie sind das doch immer mal wieder rechte Anlagen. Aber unsere Maschinen stehen bei Zulieferern der Automobilindustrie, Luftfahrt, Möbelindustrie etc. Auch wenn du im Winter gerne den auf Skiern oder Snowboard stehst, die meisten liefen durch ne Maschine von uns. Und wenn du ein teures, sportliches Auto fährst und auf die Bremse trittst, sind wir daran beteiligt dass es auch zum stehen kommt.

Eine neue Anlage von Grund auf planen? Kann ich nie im Leben. Geb ich auch so offen zu. Unser bzw. mein glück ist, unsere Maschinen gleichen sich in der elektrischen Ausrüstung, da ist immer Copy & Paste im spiel.
Konnte ich auch so von meinem Vorgänger übernehmen, der die Pläne mal erstellt hat. (War übrigends auch "nur" ein Ingenieur Elektrotechnik.) Von dem hab ich auch die ganzen Ecxel Tabellen z.B. zur berechnung der gesamten Stromaufnahme oder wie man halt z.B. den Hauptschalter bestimmt. Vieles wurde aber halt einfach von der bestehenden Maschine übernommen und nie wirklich hinterfragt weil "Läuft ja". Ich mein ich kann im Schema und Materialliste einen z.B. 200A Hauptschalter angeben, die Chance ist 50/50, dass es dann auch richtig vom Zulieferer kommt. Der nimmt sich da aktuell gewisse Freiheiten wo ich auch daran bin das einzudämmen.
Wie gesagt, ob unsere Maschinen überhaupt jemals ne Abnahme gesehen habe, keine Ahnung. Ich weiss einfach die aus dem Deutschen Werk haben ne Abnahme hinter sich. Da wird aber auch alles von einem richtigen Steuerungsbauer erstellt.

Dass die NIN die CH-Niederspannungs-Installationsnorm ist, ist mir durchaus bekannt. Aber auch da stehen einige Dinge drinn die man für den Maschinenbau verwenden kann z.B. Leiterquerschnitt für Ortsveränderliche Installationen.
Der mir zur Verfügung stehende NIN Compact aus 2005 (!) hört da bei 32A auf...

Ich glaube mittlerweile fast mir werden da bewusst die Hände gebunden, denn es könnte ja noch was ans Licht kommen was teuer werden könnte. Man will ja nicht Geld ausgeben sondern sparen ...

Ich kenne ehrlich nur Automatiker bzw. Automaikfachmänner, die mit Schaltschränken in der Industrie zu tun haben, den Elektrokonstrukteur gibts meines Wissens in der Schweiz nicht als Lehrberuf, nur den Elektroplaner. Der ist aber für die Planung der Gebäudeinstallation zuständig.


----------



## atrius (25 November 2018)

In der Schweiz gibt es den Elektrokonstrukteur direkt so schon nicht. Es gibt aber beim VSAS (Verband Schaltanlagen und Automatik Schweiz) den Projekt- und Werkstattleiter im Schaltanlagenbau. Da wird schon recht direkt daraufhin ausgebildet. Grundsätzlich ist es aber immer so, dass, egal welche Aus- oder Weiterbildung gemacht wird, man darauf angewiesen ist, von Arbeitskollegen mit Erfahrung lernen kann. Dass noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen ist, ist nach wie vor gültig. Tatsache ist einfach, dass im Maschinen- und somit auch dem dazugehörigen Steuerungsbau, recht viele Normen und Vorschriften einzuhalten sind. Seit der CE-Geschichte, welche auch in der Schweiz uneingeschränkt gültig ist, gilt halt Eigendeklaration und deswegen halt auch Eigenverantwortung. Wo kein Kläger ist, kannst du bauen und verkaufen was du willst.
Erfahrung kommt nicht nur immer aus der Grundausbildung oder aus Büchern. Es gibt auch Seminare, welche möglicherweise von Lieferanten durchgeführt werden, aber auch durch die SUVA oder Electrosuisse.

Übrigens vergiss einfach die NIN, dort steht nichts drinn, das nur halbwegs relevant ist, für eine Maschine, die der Maschinenrichtlinie untersteht. Wie der Leiterquerschnitt sein könnte, findest du auch im Wikipedia oder sonst in einem Lehrmittel.  Du wirst schnell mal feststellen, dass die Tabellen jeweils sehr unterschiedlich sind. Grundsätzlich ist halt die von dir bereits verwendete EN60204 die wichtigste ev. noch EN61439.

Weiter wäre vielleicht noch zu erwähnen, dass Maschinen, welche innerhalb Europa in Verkehr genommen werden, CE konform sein müssen, allerdings eigendeklariert. Nun ist es aber so, dass die entsprechenden Unterlagen nicht zwingend dem Kunden abgegeben werden müssen. Ein allfälliger Kläger, muss nun nachweisen, inwiefern deine Maschine nicht konform ist. Habt ihr euch Mühe gegeben, kann das sehr schwierig und Aufwändig für ihn werden. Handelt ihr aber so offensichtlich, dass jedermann gleich feststellt, dass an der entsprechenden Maschine, sei es mechanisch, elektrisch oder sicherheitsmässig Grundnormen nicht eingehalten wurden, müsst ihr damit rechnen, dass ein Kunde mal die Rechnung oder zumindest die letzte Zahlung nicht einhalten wird. Hab ich auch selber schon erlebt.


----------



## Haemmiker (25 November 2018)

Danke, den Verband kannte ich noch garnicht.
Die Weiterbildung tönt auch interessant, jetzt muss ich wirklich mal schauen in welchen Bereich es gehen soll, bzw. ob ich zur Weiterbildung "Projekt- und Werkstattleiter im Schaltanlagenbau" überhaupt zugelassen werden kann als Polymechaniker.
Aber das hat ja noch etwas Zeit.

Die Kurse bei der Suva und bei Electrosuisse hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut, bei der Suva werde ich nächstes Jahr sicher den ein oder anderen mal besuchen. Auch beim VSAS den Kurs "Grundlagen Schaltungs- und Steuerungstechnik" hört sich sehr interessant an.

CE-Konformitätserklärung ist vorhanden, bei jedem Elektroschema zur Maschine immer als erste Seite...
In wie fern die Maschine Konform ist, keine Ahnung. Bin mir auch am Überlegen ein CE-Seminar oder ähnliches zu besuchen.
Weil ich hab da auch so meine bedenken.

Das die Tabellen unterschiedlich sind merke ich immer wieder wenn es um Maschinen für Nordamerika geht. Da mir ja die Normen nicht vorliegen muss ich immer googeln und da gibts die unterschiedlichsten Angaben.

Ich mein wenn ich die Schaltschränke der Maschinen richtig durchplanen würde, hätt ich sicherlich 1/2 - 1 Tag pro Maschine oder sogar länger (bin nie gut im Schätzen von Zeiten) für grössere noch länger. Da würd mich die Firma köpfen... Ich vollbringe aktuell einen spagat zwischen Werkstatt und Konstruktion dabei leiden beide Seiten.

Da mir die Arbeit aber generell gefällt und mir die Firma auch soviel Vertrauen schenkt, will ich eigentlich auch nicht weg, obwohl die Firma früher oder später ganz hässlich auf "die Fresse" fliegen wird.


----------



## stevenn (26 November 2018)

Haemmiker schrieb:


> Danke, den Verband kannte ich noch garnicht.
> Die Weiterbildung tönt auch interessant, jetzt muss ich wirklich mal schauen in welchen Bereich es gehen soll, bzw. ob ich zur Weiterbildung "Projekt- und Werkstattleiter im Schaltanlagenbau" überhaupt zugelassen werden kann als Polymechaniker.
> Aber das hat ja noch etwas Zeit.


Weil du in dem Bereich noch nicht arbeitest? Oder warum hat das Zeit?


Haemmiker schrieb:


> ...
> 
> CE-Konformitätserklärung ist vorhanden, bei jedem Elektroschema zur Maschine immer als erste Seite...
> In wie fern die Maschine Konform ist, keine Ahnung. Bin mir auch am Überlegen ein CE-Seminar oder ähnliches zu besuchen.
> Weil ich hab da auch so meine bedenken.


Als erste Seite im Elektroschema? Da habe ich noch nie eine gesehen, aber na gut. Wie sieht denn eure Dokumentation / Betriebsanleitung aus?


Haemmiker schrieb:


> Das die Tabellen unterschiedlich sind merke ich immer wieder wenn es um Maschinen für Nordamerika geht. Da mir ja die Normen nicht vorliegen muss ich immer googeln und da gibts die unterschiedlichsten Angaben.


Ganz einfach weil die Vorschriften in Nordamerika selbst unterschiedlich sind! Und diese sind wieder komplett unterschiedlich zu unseren Vorgaben! Du weißt schon, das weltweit nicht alles gleich gebaut wird, oder?


Haemmiker schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Da mir die Arbeit aber generell gefällt und mir die Firma auch soviel Vertrauen schenkt, will ich eigentlich auch nicht weg, obwohl die Firma früher oder später ganz hässlich auf "die Fresse" fliegen wird.


du solltest dir als "Konstrukteur" mal Gedanken machen, welche Verantwortung du trägst, wenn deine Firma "auf die Fresse" fliegt. wenn du Sachen falsch machst, kannst du dafür belangt werden! Und wenn man merkt, man ist der Aufgabe nicht gewachsen, macht man, behaupte ich jetzt, ganz sicher mal was falsch!


----------



## Haemmiker (26 November 2018)

stevenn schrieb:


> Weil du in dem Bereich noch nicht arbeitest? Oder warum hat das Zeit?



Ich hab keine 20k CHF auf der hohen Kante um die mal so schnell für ne Weiterbildung auszugeben, daher hat das noch Zeit.



stevenn schrieb:


> Als erste Seite im Elektroschema? Da habe ich noch nie eine gesehen, aber na gut. Wie sieht denn eure Dokumentation / Betriebsanleitung aus?



Frag mich nicht wie die Betriebsanleitung ausschaut, die schreib ich nicht. Schäme mich auch jedesmal wenn ich da einen Blick reinwerfen muss.
Kann aber auch sein, dass die Konformitätserklärung in der Betriebsanleitung ist. Ich geb nur das Schema frei zum Druck, binden tut das dann einer aus dem Büro.




stevenn schrieb:


> Ganz einfach weil die Vorschriften in Nordamerika selbst unterschiedlich sind! Und diese sind wieder komplett unterschiedlich zu unseren Vorgaben! Du weißt schon, das weltweit nicht alles gleich gebaut wird, oder?



Ist bekannt. Kenne die Amerikanischen Normen fast besser wie die Europäischen, auch weil es uns dort schon "auf die Fresse" gelegt hat. Mussten dann eine Maschine nachrüsten, die wurde aber vor meiner Zeit konstruiert. Danach gabs dann aber ne "UL Schulung" (Wie es bei uns Intern genannt wird) durch den TÜV Süd.
Hat dann auch gleich noch einige Mängel gefunden, mit denen wir eigentlich keine Zertifizierung durch den TÜV bestehen würden. Da wir unsere Maschinen aber nicht Zertifizieren lassen (weil zu teuer), hab ich Anweisung der Geschäftleitung nur dss offensichtlichste zu ändern, der Rest bleibt so denn die Änderungen kosten Geld (Man merke: Alles was Geld kostet ist Grundlegend schonmal schlecht) und es laufen ja schon X-Hundert Maschinen so dort drüben, da hat es auch noch keinen Interessiert. Es wird erst was gemacht wenn es verlangt wird.




stevenn schrieb:


> du solltest dir als "Konstrukteur" mal Gedanken machen, welche Verantwortung du trägst, wenn deine Firma "auf die Fresse" fliegt. wenn du Sachen falsch machst, kannst du dafür belangt werden! Und wenn man merkt, man ist der Aufgabe nicht gewachsen, macht man, behaupte ich jetzt, ganz sicher mal was falsch!



Ich mache Dinge nicht falsch ich mache Dinge (Zitat Geschäftleitung!): "Nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen" und "Wie schon immer"
Darum will ich ja eigentlich (aktuelle!) Normenauszüge aber die Firma will nicht soviel Geld dafür ausgeben. (Ein Abo beim VDE kostet ja einmalig ca. 2k€ und jedes Jahr etwa 500€, das ist zu teuer). Darum schlussendlich die Frage nach Büchern, denn ich will nicht ca. 200€ pro Normenauszug ausgeben. Das ist Sache der Firma (finde ich jedenfalls).

Und das mit "auf die Fresse fliegen" war auf was anderes bezogen. Wir haben erhebliche Qualitätsprobleme, 6 Monate Lieferverzug ist mehr Regel als Ausnahme und wenn die letzte Zahlung eingegangen ist ist der Service egal und auch da mal so 1/2 - 1 Jahr Wartezeit "Normal". Wenn der Kunde die Zahlungen zurückhalten kann (Können sie leider meistens nicht wegen den Fördergeldern etc.) dann stehen wir nächste Woche schon mit einer Lösung (egal obs funktioniert oder nicht) beim Kunden...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 November 2018)

Also ich finde diese Aussagen aus #15 wirklich unglaublich. Entschuldige bitte, dies soll kein persönlicher Angriff sein aber was soll
da auch schon anderes rauskommen, wenn ein Polymechaniker Fachrichtung Fertigung ohne elektrotechnische Ausbildung die Elektrokonstruktion
übernimmt.

Vielleicht sollte man auch hier mal ansetzen.


----------



## stevenn (26 November 2018)

Haemmiker schrieb:


> Ich hab keine 20k CHF auf der hohen Kante um die mal so schnell für ne Weiterbildung auszugeben, daher hat das noch Zeit.


das versteht der Richter bestimmt :s1: naja dann hat er halt den Arm verloren, weil es noch Zeit hatte.


Haemmiker schrieb:


> Frag mich nicht wie die Betriebsanleitung ausschaut, die schreib ich nicht. Schäme mich auch jedesmal wenn ich da einen Blick reinwerfen muss.
> Kann aber auch sein, dass die Konformitätserklärung in der Betriebsanleitung ist. Ich geb nur das Schema frei zum Druck, binden tut das dann einer aus dem Büro.


musst du nicht korrekturlesen oder vergleichbares? Du weißt nicht wie die Betriebsanleitung aussieht!?! :shock:



Haemmiker schrieb:


> ...
> Hat dann auch gleich noch einige Mängel gefunden, mit denen wir eigentlich keine Zertifizierung durch den TÜV bestehen würden. Da wir unsere Maschinen aber nicht Zertifizieren lassen (weil zu teuer), hab ich Anweisung der Geschäftleitung nur dss offensichtlichste zu ändern, der Rest bleibt so denn die Änderungen kosten Geld (Man merke: Alles was Geld kostet ist Grundlegend schonmal schlecht) und es laufen ja schon X-Hundert Maschinen so dort drüben, da hat es auch noch keinen Interessiert. Es wird erst was gemacht wenn es verlangt wird.


dazu fällt mir nichts mehr ein. Und das dann auch noch öffentlich so preis geben. es läuft oft nicht so perfekt, aber das ist ja grober Vorsatz.



Haemmiker schrieb:


> Ich mache Dinge nicht falsch ich mache Dinge (Zitat Geschäftleitung!): "Nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen" und "Wie schon immer"


nein überhaupt nicht! du weißt dass es anders gemacht werden muss (oder ahnst es zumindest) und dann handelst du nicht nach "bestem Wissen und Gewissen", tut mir leid. 
Ach, das "Wie schon immer". Das zählt bestimmt als Ausrede vor dem Richter :s1:



Haemmiker schrieb:


> ... schon mit einer Lösung (egal obs funktioniert oder nicht) beim Kunden...


aha


ich schließe mich DeltaMikeAir an, ich finde die Aussagen unglaublich. Aber vielleicht willst du uns auch nur veräppeln, denn irgendwie kann es ja nicht dein ernst sein.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 November 2018)

> Aber vielleicht willst du uns auch nur veräppeln


Den Eindruck habe ich auch


----------



## Haemmiker (26 November 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Also ich finde diese Aussagen aus #15 wirklich unglaublich. Entschuldige bitte, dies soll kein persönlicher Angriff sein aber was soll
> da auch schon anderes rauskommen, wenn ein Polymechaniker Fachrichtung Fertigung ohne elektrotechnische Ausbildung die Elektrokonstruktion
> übernimmt.
> 
> Vielleicht sollte man auch hier mal ansetzen.



Wer soll es bei uns sonst machen? Sind alles Mechaniker bei uns, bis auf unseren Programmierer. Neue, gelernte Person dafür einstellen muss die Firma bzw. GL entscheiden, das kann ich nicht.



stevenn schrieb:


> das versteht der Richter bestimmt :s1: naja dann hat er halt den Arm verloren, weil es noch Zeit hatte.



Soll ich alles stehen und liegen lassen sowie mich verschulden wegen einer Weiterbildung? Kann ja auch nicht sein.
Der Wille es zu lernen ist ja da aber "Ohne Moos nix los".
Grundsätzlich sind unsere Maschinen aus elektrischer Sicht sicher. So wieviel ich jedenfalls weiss, auch aus der Historie heraus. (Ausser der der das ganze Verdrahtet hat Mist gebaut)
Natürlich wird nicht alles 100% der Norm entsprechen, das ist und wird so sein. Was es aber ist kann ich mangels Erfahrung und halt ohne Normenauszüge auch nicht sagen.

Mechanisch ist natürlich eine gewisse Verletzungsgefahr da, hat es auch schon gegeben. 



stevenn schrieb:


> musst du nicht korrekturlesen oder vergleichbares? Du weißt nicht wie die Betriebsanleitung aussieht!?! :shock:



So grob kenn ich unsere Bedienungsanleitung. Ist prinzipiell Copy & Paste, nur die Bilder und Beschreibungen werden geändert. Da stehen zum Teil Funktionen mit drinn die die Maschine garnicht hat und so. 
Korrekturlesen tu ich die Anleitung nicht, die schreibt auch jemand der die Anlage nie Live gesehen und bedient hat.



stevenn schrieb:


> dazu fällt mir nichts mehr ein. Und das dann auch noch öffentlich so preis geben. es läuft oft nicht so perfekt, aber das ist ja grober Vorsatz.



Das einzige was ich machen kann ist etwas "schleichend und hinter dem Rücken" einzuführen und auf die Reaktionen warten.
Grundsätzlich ist ein GL entscheid ein GL entscheid, wenn mir der nicht passt kenne ich die Türe.
Eigentlich müsst ich mir aber solche Sachen wirklich schon schriftlich geben lassen, zur Absicherung.





stevenn schrieb:


> nein überhaupt nicht! du weißt dass es anders gemacht werden muss (oder ahnst es zumindest) und dann handelst du nicht nach "bestem Wissen und Gewissen", tut mir leid.
> Ach, das "Wie schon immer". Das zählt bestimmt als Ausrede vor dem Richter :s1:


Mir sind die Hände gebunden. Ausser ich habs Schwarz auf Weiss das es nicht nach Norm ist. Hab ich aber eben nicht.


ich schließe mich DeltaMikeAir an, ich finde die Aussagen unglaublich. Aber vielleicht willst du uns auch nur veräppeln, denn irgendwie kann es ja nicht dein ernst sein.[/QUOTE]



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Den Eindruck habe ich auch



Wer den täglichen Wahnsinn gerne selber erleben möchte, wir hätten noch ne Stelle in der Werkstatt zu besetzen.
Ihr seid nicht die ersten die mir das nicht glauben wollen.
Hätt noch viel mehr aber das gehört hier nicht mehe rein, generell sind wir schon extremst ins OT gerutscht.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 November 2018)

Mein letzter Beitrag hierzu, danach bin ich raus:



> Wer soll es bei uns sonst machen? Sind alles Mechaniker bei uns


Ja, passt schon. Vermutlich gibt es in der Schweiz kein geeignetes Personal, dann muss es halt irgendjemand machen, der sich 2 Wochen fortbildet.



> Soll ich alles stehen und liegen lassen sowie mich verschulden wegen einer Weiterbildung? Kann ja auch nicht sein.


Ne, passt schon. Einfach weitermachen und la la la rufen.



> Grundsätzlich sind unsere Maschinen aus elektrischer Sicht sicher.


Ähm, wie war dass noch einmal:


> ist bei einem Zulieferer der Schaltschrank abgebrannt





> Hat dann auch gleich noch einige Mängel gefunden, mit denen wir eigentlich keine Zertifizierung durch den TÜV bestehen würden.





> Natürlich wird nicht alles 100% der Norm entsprechen


Alles klar



> So grob kenn ich unsere Bedienungsanleitung.  Ist prinzipiell Copy & Paste


Den Satz des sogenannten Elektrokonstukteurs muss man sich besonders auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.

Ich würde dir prinzipiell raten, hier mal nicht mehr so viel Käse zu schreiben. Sonst kommt der Staatsanwalt noch einmal drauf zurück.



> Wer den täglichen Wahnsinn gerne selber erleben möchte, wir hätten noch ne Stelle in der Werkstatt zu besetzen.



Ja, ganz schlau. Gib hier auch noch deine Firma preis.

Ich glaube, du willst uns hier veräppeln. Wenn nein, ich glaube nicht dass jemand hier Zeit für so einen Sch**ß hat.

Ach so:


> wir hätten noch ne Stelle in der Werkstatt zu besetzen.


Ich würde vorschlagen, du besetzt diese Stelle und ihr sucht euch einen Fachmann der was vernünftiges gelernt hat. ( Also keinen Bäcker mit 2 Wochen
Umschulung zum Elektrofachmann )


----------



## Haemmiker (26 November 2018)

Ich veräppel hier wirklich niemanden. Wieso sollte ich auch? Ich bin hier weil ich eigentlich mal einige Infos wollte, mittlerweile sind wir tief im Offtopic. Wenn du mir es nicht glaubst, komm mal nen Tag vorbei, das reicht schon. (Es wird ja oftmals gesagt, die CH-Armee könnte von der Organisation her als Firma nicht funktionieren. Hab ich auch immer geglaubt, bis ich bei der Firma angefangen habe und mir sagen musste: "Scheisse, selbst die Armee ist besser organisiert".)

Firmennamen geb ich natürlich nicht Preis, das wär natürlich noch das grösste 

Das mit dem abgebrannten Schaltschrank ist wie gesagt von einem Zulieferer mit eigener (!) (Elektro-)Konstruktion passiert. Das Schema kam nicht aus unserem Haus. Auch die Anlage nicht.


Wie gesagt: Käse schreibt hier niemand, den streu ich mir über die Pasta. Und der Staatsanwalt darf gerne kommen, ich hätt nix dagegen. Auch jeder Unfallversicherer etc. Hätt da auch gleich noch paar andere Themen die ich gerne besprechen würde...

Und das mit der Stelle in der Werkstatt: Die ist wirklich frei, die kann ich nicht besetzen. Ich kann eine Stelle nicht doppelt besetzen, ausser man klont mich.
(Ja ich stehe zugleich auch noch etwa 8-9h am Tag an den Maschinen).

Ich wünsche dir @DeltaMikeAir jedenfalls einen schönen Abend, man liest sich sicher irgendwann mal wieder in einem anderen Thread. Und danke noch für deinen Input


----------



## acid (27 November 2018)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich das Verhalten der Firma als unglaublich verantwortungslos ansehe, folgendes:

Wir halten fest: 
 - Der Mann der eine Bedienungsanleitung schreibt, hat keine Ahnung von der Maschine und hat diese noch nie gesehen. 
 - Der Mann der die Elektrokonstruktion übernommen hat, ist völlig fachfremd und hat keine Ahnung von den elementaren elektrotechnischen Grundlagen. 
 - Normen oder Schulungen werden nicht bezahlt, weil zu teuer. Wen interessieren schon Vorschriften, Betriebssicherheit oder gar Personensicherheit. 
- Dass es überhaupt etwas gibt, dass sich Risikobeurteilung nennt, halte ich für fraglich. 

Seid ihr eigentlich alle gegen einen Wald gerannt dort? Das soll bitte kein persönlicher Angriff sein, aber sowas habe ich noch nie gehört. Irgendjemand in der Chefetage muss doch erkennen, wie verantwortungslos das ist. 

Du kannst dir nicht mit zwei Kursen und drei Büchern das Fachwissen aneignen, das andere jahrelang in ihrer Ausbildung lernen. Punkt. 
Wenn etwas passiert, bist du der Schuldige, weil du ja trotzdem du weißt, dass es hier sowohl schwere technische als auch organisatorische Mängel gibt, diese Arbeit gemacht hast. An deiner Stelle würde ich kündigen. 

Und E-Konstrukteur ist man auch nicht mal so nebenbei, um hauptsächlich 8 Stunden täglich "an der Maschine zu stehen". 

Da kommt man ja aus dem Kopfschütteln gar nicht mehr raus.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 November 2018)

> Wenn du mir es nicht glaubst, komm mal nen Tag vorbei





> Firmennamen geb ich natürlich nicht Preis, das wär natürlich noch das grösste


Merkst du was?


----------



## atrius (27 November 2018)

Seit etwa 2300 Jahren gibt es den Spruch: Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten!

Trotz Internet, Wikipedia und Smartphones ...... ist immer noch zutreffend....


----------



## Haemmiker (27 November 2018)

acid schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich das Verhalten der Firma als unglaublich verantwortungslos ansehe, folgendes:
> 
> Wir halten fest:
> - Der Mann der eine Bedienungsanleitung schreibt, hat keine Ahnung von der Maschine und hat diese noch nie gesehen.
> ...



Ich könnts besser nicht zusammenfassen.
Ist aber nur der Gipfel des Eisbergs, ich könnt noch mehr Erzählen. Das kommt aber nicht mehr aus dem Bereich.

Schlussendlich bin ich nicht hier weil die Firma den besten Lohn zahlt, die Firma den besten Ruf hat oder so, sondern weil mir die Arbeit spass macht und der Zusammenhalt untereinander halt wirklich Spitze ist. Muss es aber auch, sonst erträgst du das hier nicht.

Aber Allgemein herrscht hier gerade Aufbruchsstimmung. Wenns bei der nächsten Lohnerhöhung nicht meinen Wunschlohn gibt such ich mir auch was neues. Auch wenn mir wie gesagt die Arbeit gefällt.

Mein Vorgänger hatte sein reduziertes Pensum mit der Konstruktion gefüllt, wenns wirklich mal wenig zu tun gab wurden halt defekte Transistoren gewechselt oder halt Überstunden kompensiert.
Ich bin dann seine Stelle angetreten aber meine Stelle die dann in der Werkstatt frei wurde, wurde nie besetzt. Beziehungsweise man hat nie jemanden gesucht.



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Merkst du was?


Es ist ein Unterschied zwischen Öffentlich für jeden einsehbar oder per PN.



atrius schrieb:


> Seit etwa 2300 Jahren gibt es den Spruch: Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten!
> 
> Trotz Internet, Wikipedia und Smartphones ...... ist immer noch zutreffend....



Das ist natürlich so aber man muss auch mal was neues probieren. Ich hatte auch schon Bäcker/Konditoren an CNC Maschinen erlebt, denen hast du so schnell nix vorgemacht.


----------



## Faceman (27 November 2018)

Ich möchte deine geistige Höhe ja nicht anzweifeln aber:

Auf:


> Grundsätzlich sind unsere Maschinen aus elektrischer Sicht sicher.


Folgt:


> Ist aber nur der Gipfel des Eisbergs, ich könnt noch mehr Erzählen.




Auf:


> sondern weil mir die Arbeit spass macht und der Zusammenhalt untereinander halt wirklich Spitze ist.


Folgt:


> Aber Allgemein herrscht hier gerade Aufbruchsstimmung. Wenns bei der  nächsten Lohnerhöhung nicht meinen Wunschlohn gibt such ich mir auch was  neues.



Also in so jemand wie dich würde ich als Chef auch kein Geld investieren.


----------



## Haemmiker (27 November 2018)

@Faceman:
Ich versteh zwar nicht was du mir damit eigentlich sagen möchtst aber ich probier mal zu erklären.



> Ich möchte deine geistige Höhe ja nicht anzweifeln aber:
> 
> Auf:
> 
> ...



Das kann jeder so anschauen wie er will.


----------



## stevenn (29 November 2018)

Du hast eine pn. aus dieser Diskussion bin ich definitv raus.


----------

